# Enquiry about JAVA,CSS,XHTML,PHP  books for BEGINNER.



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello guys. Am trying to learn Web Designing of my own with the help of Tutorials and Books. It's just a hobby. I learned some Basics about XHTML and CSS. Now I have few months so thinking to learn JAVA, PHP and wanna revise XHTML and CSS too. Suggest me some *Freeware* good books for Beginners. And if u can provide me link (link for *pdf books*) also, that will be more than best answer.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 14, 2015)

You can learn HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, PHP and other Web Development stuffs from W3Schools Online Web Tutorials

For Java, I'd suggest get Head First Java (English) 2nd Edition - Buy Head First Java (English) 2nd Edition by Sierra, Kathy|Author; Bates, Bert|Author; Online at Best Prices in India - Flipkart.com


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 14, 2015)

thank you for help.


----------

